# Cruise Ship Disaster



## MrFSS (Jan 14, 2012)

PORTO SANTO STEFANO, Italy (AP) - Survivors who escaped a luxury cruise ship that ran aground and tipped over recounted a scene reminiscent of "Titanic" on Saturday, describing a delayed then panicked evacuation, as plates and glasses crashed around them and they crawled along upended hallways trying to reach safety. Three bodies were recovered from the sea and news reports said 69 people were still unaccounted for after the *Costa Concordia* ran aground off the tiny island of Giglio near the coast of Tuscany late Friday, tearing a 160-foot (50-meter) gash in its hull.

*FULL STORY*


----------



## rrdude (Jan 14, 2012)

MrFSS said:


> PORTO SANTO STEFANO, Italy (AP) - Survivors who escaped a luxury cruise ship that ran aground and tipped over recounted a scene reminiscent of "Titanic" on Saturday, describing a delayed then panicked evacuation, as plates and glasses crashed around them and they crawled along upended hallways trying to reach safety. Three bodies were recovered from the sea and news reports said 69 people were still unaccounted for after the *Costa Concordia* ran aground off the tiny island of Giglio near the coast of Tuscany late Friday, tearing a 160-foot (50-meter) gash in its hull.
> 
> *FULL STORY*


Unbelievable how close to shore (well, it DID hit rocks, duh) but almost seems one could have swum to shore. Not too many video yet, I bet they are coming.

Scary. But better than a plane.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 14, 2012)

rrdude said:


> Unbelievable how close to shore (well, it DID hit rocks, duh) but almost seems one could have swum to shore. Not too many video yet, I bet they are coming.
> 
> Scary. But better than a plane.


In fact, a lot of people did swim to shore. However, with the demographics of a typical cruise skewed heavily toward the upper end of the age range, that was probably not a practical option for many on board.

Ship experts are shocked by this accident. Ships can hit rocks, but properly designed, they should not roll over like that. This is a new ship: launched in 2005, with first service in 2006. It cost nearly $500 million. What's worse is that Carnival (owner of Costa) has four more just like it. The investigation will be very, very interesting.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jan 14, 2012)

UPDATE They have arrested the captain http://overheadbin.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/01/14/10156346-captain-of-cruise-ship-that-ran-aground-off-italy-arrested


----------



## HiGracie (Jan 14, 2012)

I am reading reports that it may have listed so drastically due to the Captain filling the vessel with water and overcompensating.


----------



## leemell (Jan 15, 2012)

HiGracie said:


> I am reading reports that it may have listed so drastically due to the Captain filling the vessel with water and overcompensating.


It appears that the water tight doors were not closed. That ship should have stayed afloat and mostly upright if they were closed. The captain was detained for manslaughter and deserting the ship. The ship's "black box" was recovered and is being analyzed.

Edit: I turns out the ship ripped both sides. She appears to have attempted to go between two different rocks. No water tight doors will stop that.


----------



## Anderson (Jan 16, 2012)

Yet another report that will be...er...interesting to read. In a lot of ways, it reminds me of the _Andrea Doria_ insofar as the listing causing so much trouble.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jan 16, 2012)

Its being suggested that the captain went of coarse and closer to shore to allow the head chef to wave to his family on shore.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Jan 18, 2012)

What a coward. The captain.

He tripped and fell in to the rescue boat, lol.


----------

